# A long 11 month's wait ended



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

I finely got my RRA Lar-8 hp in was just about ready to cann the order and go a different route when I got the call that it was here. It is everything that I hoped it would be just 4oz more that my 556 recoil is nonexistent and I am vary happy with the accuracy 3/4 at 100 hope that will shrink a little after I get some more powder in to do some load development.I was thinking about putting some como paint on the rife before hunting season start but I just cant bring myself to deface this beautiful weapons finish.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Bought to use.....right?

What type of optics? It's a good looking rig.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Use he will, lol. Glad ya finally got it. Keep it away from Bbob!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am hoping to get my LR-308 it's first blood this year on deer and hogs as well.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Bought to use.....right?
> 
> What type of optics? It's a good looking rig.


Order knew form Owen's Outfitter in Jay with a few upgrades lowpro gas block and chrome NM trigger now all I need is my JP forearm to come in . Optics is a Leupold mark 4 30mm 4.5-14x50


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> I am hoping to get my LR-308 it's first blood this year on deer and hogs as well.


What mag came with yours mine came with the thermold mag feeds good and fits tight but it take short rounds and feels cheap.Want to order a 5 rounder but at 50 bones and who know how long a wait I think all make due.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try to keep a hold of this un Chris!!! She'll eat this year!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

simpleman said:


> What mag came with yours mine came with the thermold mag feeds good and fits tight but it take short rounds and feels cheap.Want to order a 5 rounder but at 50 bones and who know how long a wait I think all make due.


I don't think the RRA LAR-8 will take the PMAG LR20 magazines. But that's what I like with my DPMS LR-308. But I ordered a steel 4 round magazine online somewhere. And it works fine. The RRA LAR-8 only takes those mags made by RRA and FAL mags I believe.


----------

